# Tale of a hive queen



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's a fiction written from my ideas & fluff by a much talented guy, Entomologist from Warpshadow forums. It explain the role of my tyranid Hive queens, which should not be considered as Norn Queens, but rather super tyrants with birthing abilities...

Part 1 : http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-3645454.html

Part 2 : http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-3723036.html

Part 3 : http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-3793158.html


----------



## Farseer Ryan (Jan 25, 2007)

damn good stories man. If you got more post them.


----------

